# vpn+dhcp [SOLVED]

## Alice in W

нРЙСДЮ МЮВХМЮРЭ Х ВЕЦН ДЕКЮРЭ? оНЙЮ РНКЭЙН ОПНОЮРВХКЮ ЪДПН МЮ ОПЕДЛЕР mppe Х ОПНВЕЦН, БЯЕ ПЕЖЕОРШ МЮИДЕММШЕ МЕ ОНДУНДЪР, РЮЙ ЙЮЙ МЮЯРПНИЙХ ЕЯРЕЯРБЕММН ЙЮФДШИ ПЮГ ПЮГМШЕ   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Alice in W on Fri Dec 02, 2005 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ba

для начала написать что хочешь получить :)

так как vpn и dhcp вещи совместно не использующиеся...

----------

## Alice in W

Чёрт, фигня какая-то с кодировками - прошу простить, сижу в винде.

Получить-то чего - интернет рабочий, чего ж ещё. Может и не используется dhcp, я не сильна в этом, но суть в том,что вот в свойствах TCP/IP всё написано - получить адрес автоматически, а в "состоянии подключения" - "сведения" каждый раз разный vpnserver и айпишник мой. И можно обойтись без идио... ээээээ, неконкретных вопросов, а то и так настроение не на высоте    :Shocked: 

----------

## ba

dhcp не надо, pppd все само сделает. Вот вполне нормальное хауту, правда не на русском

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_VPN_client_%28Microsoft-compatible_with_mppe%29

----------

## Alice in W

 *ba wrote:*   

> dhcp не надо, pppd все само сделает. Вот вполне нормальное хауту, правда не на русском
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_VPN_client_%28Microsoft-compatible_with_mppe%29

 

да, вроде уже теплее, но теперь говорит:

```
anon fatal[get_ip_address:pptp.c:381]: gethostbyname 'vpn.corbina.net': name server error

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Script pptp vpn.corbina.net --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 5302), status = 0x1
```

может кто знает какие комманды в винде набрать, чтобы посмотреть, какой там ifconfig (или что-то вроде)?

Откуда теперь копать-то?

----------

## ba

ммм... а днс у тебя до vpn-а работает? если нет, то посмотри в винде ip vpn.corbina.net и используй его вместо имени...

----------

## Alice in W

 *ba wrote:*   

> ммм... а днс у тебя до vpn-а работает? если нет, то посмотри в винде ip vpn.corbina.net и используй его вместо имени...

 

1. он всегда разный

2. я только щас поняла, что сначала надо локальный интерфейс поднять... нигде про это вообще не говорится...

пойду пока подниму что-ли...   :Sad: 

----------

## Alice in W

Ну вот теперь такая картина:

```
# pon *** debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

name ***           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

remotename ***              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

pty pptp vpn.***.ru --nolaunchpppd          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

mru 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

mtu 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

lcp-echo-failure 10             # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

lcp-echo-interval 10            # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

ipparam ***         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

mppe xxx # [don't know how to print value]              # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

using channel 1

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1   

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3b0e6fc0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <auth chap MS> <magic 0x6ce43125>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <auth chap MS> <magic 0x6ce43125>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3b0e6fc0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfNak id=0x1 <mru 1500>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3b0e6fc0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3b0e6fc0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x3b0e6fc0]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <c65681d6222c5346>, name = "vpn1    "]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000743e04f382ac466d18c7c03025d13fc26085a09997aefe5a01>, name = "***"]     

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x6ce43125]

rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x1 ""]   

CHAP authentication succeeded   

CHAP authentication succeeded   

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mppe -H -M -S -L -D +C>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 85.21.11.218>]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <addr 85.21.11.218>]

rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0x2 80 fd 01 01 00 0a 12 06 00 00 00 01]

Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received

rcvd [IPCP ConfRej id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x2 <addr 83.102.234.120>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <addr 83.102.234.120>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x3 <addr 83.102.234.120>]

local  IP address 83.102.234.120

remote IP address 85.21.11.218

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 5625)

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 5625), status = 0x1

```

также (без lo):

```
#  ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:26:AB:CF:A5  

          inet addr:10.176.25.39  Bcast:10.176.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:26ff:feab:cfa5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:11481 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1101988 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:14835 (14.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd800 

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:83.102.234.120  P-t-P:85.21.11.218  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1000  Metric:1

          RX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:7191 (7.0 Kb)  TX bytes:56 (56.0 b)

```

ну и пингуется соответственно вот так:

```
# ping google.com

PING google.com (64.233.187.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- google.com ping statistics ---

22 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 21012ms
```

автоматом у меня грузятся ppp-compress-18 и ppp_mppe_mppc

может чего ещё загрузить?

----------

## fank

насколько я понял, это ты клиента поднимаешь?

так у тебя всё работает, теперь дефолтный маршрут прописать надо или добавить в конфиг pppd 

```
defaultroute
```

потом tracepath и глядишь чтоб до гугла ходил через ppp0

всё   :Smile: 

и ещё маленький советик, из личного, так сказать опыта

на виндовской реализации сервера (ISA 2004) нужно в конфиг добавить опцию 

```
mppe stateless,no128
```

ибо там mppe не использует 128 бит шифрование

Удачи !!!

----------

## Alice in W

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Удачи !!!

 

merci  :Smile: 

Значит, поставила в /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0:

```
DEFROUTE="yes"
```

и теперь каждый раз, когда меняешь опции для mppe в /etc/ppp/options.*** такая картина проявляется:

```
# pon corbina debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

# pon *** debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

name ***           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

remotename ***              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

pty pptp *** --nolaunchpppd          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

mru 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

mtu 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

lcp-echo-failure 10             # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

lcp-echo-interval 10            # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

ipparam ***         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

mppe xxx # [don't know how to print value]              # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

using channel 15

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7a741616> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <auth chap MS> <magic 0x6e410337>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <auth chap MS> <magic 0x6e410337>]

rcvd [LCP ConfNak id=0x1 <mru 1500>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7a741616> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x7a741616> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x7a741616]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <6ed60101302fd908>, name = "vpn3    "]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000de4f371931fe7d4d8206c37563487a367cecdaad0b0e80bf01>, name = "***"]

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x6e410337]

rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x1 ""]

CHAP authentication succeeded

CHAP authentication succeeded

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mppe -H -M -S -L -D +C>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 195.14.40.8>]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <addr 195.14.40.8>]

rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0x2 80 fd 01 01 00 0a 12 06 00 00 00 01]

Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received

rcvd [IPCP ConfRej id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x2 <addr 85.21.159.76>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <addr 85.21.159.76>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x3 <addr 85.21.159.76>]

local  IP address 85.21.159.76

remote IP address 195.14.40.8

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 29017)

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 29017), status = 0x1

No response to 10 echo-requests     <========= вот отсюда

Serial link appears to be disconnected.

Connect time 1.9 minutes.

Sent 1616816352 bytes, received 0 bytes. <========== и вот здесь не слабо

Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 29023)

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "Peer not responding"]

Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 29023), status = 0x1

Script pptp vpn.corbina.ru --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 29003), status = 0x0

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

```

```
# tracepath -n google.com

 1:  10.176.18.95      0.249ms pmtu 1500

 1:  10.176.0.17       9.550ms  

 2:  no reply                   

 3:  no reply                   

 4:  no reply                   

 5:  no reply                   

 6:  no reply                   

 7:  no reply                   

 8:  no reply                   
```

а на второй-третий раз с этим же конфигом всё по нулям (tracepath одинаковый всегда), и всё равно ProtocolReject получается  :Sad: 

```
# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

vpn3-l0.msk.cor *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.176.0.0      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         10.176.0.17     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

195.14.40.8     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.176.0.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         10.176.0.17     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

изменение опций mppe  в 'options' никак не влияет на этот Protocol-Reject, может потому, что оно всё не через ppp0 идёт?

кстати, локалка у меня поднимается через dhcp, т.е:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

если это имеет значение.

----------

## ba

Попробуй пропиши в /etc/ppp/ip-up.local

```

route del default

route add default gw $5

```

----------

## fank

вообще-то я не пользовался /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 ибо он заточен, по-моему, только на dial-up

вместо этого я отредактировал /etc/ppp/options.pptp и /etc/peers/provider (это кстати, может быть симлинк на конфиг по умолчанию, запускаемый скриптом pon без аргументов)

далее набираю 

```
pon
```

 и я в сети  :Smile: 

теперь насчёт ошибки твоей

обрати внимание на строчку

 *Quote:*   

> Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received

 

судя по всему, сервер не понимает протокола mppc, поэтому попробуй добавить в конфиг опцию nomppc (вроде так, глянь в мане, если что)

to ba

это лишнее, имхо, defaultroute сделает то же самое

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

> вообще-то я не пользовался /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 ибо он заточен, по-моему, только на dial-up

 

я бы сказал скорее наоборот...

 *fank wrote:*   

> to ba
> 
> это лишнее, имхо, defaultroute сделает то же самое

 

точно не помню, но вроде оно существующий дефолт роут не переписывает?

----------

## fank

defaultroute

Add a default route to the system routing tables, using the peer as the gateway, when IPCP negotiation is successfully completed.  This entry is removed when the PPP connection is  broken. This option is privileged if the nodefaultroute option has been specified.

нет, всё-таки переписывает   :Very Happy: 

это из мана выдержка...

хотя, ты знаешь, я думаю, это не самый лучший вариант (в смысле, использование этой опции в pppd), если на машине поднимаются и опускаются несколько сетевых интерфейсов, получается путаница с маршрутами, однако в случае простой связки eth0+ppp0 вариант идеальный

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

> defaultroute
> 
> Add a default route to the system routing tables, using the peer as the gateway, when IPCP negotiation is successfully completed.  This entry is removed when the PPP connection is  broken. This option is privileged if the nodefaultroute option has been specified.
> 
> нет, всё-таки переписывает  :D
> ...

 

а про то что он старый дефолтроут удаляет ничего не написано ведь...

----------

## fank

почему же не удаляет?

вчитайся внимательно:

 *Quote:*   

> Add a default route to the system routing tables, using the peer as the gateway,

 

и

 *Quote:*   

> This entry is removed when the PPP connection is broken

 

всё как и положено   :Smile: 

ведь маршрут по умолчанию всегда один - это маршрут в сеть 0.0.0.0 с маской 0.0.0.0

просто когда несколько pppX начнётся чехарда с этими дефолтами, если каждое соединение требует перезаписи, то вообще бардак начнётся, впрочем, такую ситуацию представить себе довольно-таки сложно и задача эта должна лежать на роутере (динамическая маршрутизация)

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

> почему же не удаляет?
> 
> вчитайся внимательно:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Add a default route to the system routing tables, using the peer as the gateway, 
> ...

 

а вот и не правда, я тебе скока угодно таких пропишу, но работать будет только один и вероятнее всего тот, который первым добавлен... так что перед добавлением нового надо удать старый, который dhcp добавило...

----------

## fank

вобщем ты прав, я просто забыл про метрики

так что САМЫМ-САМЫМ дефолтным будет тот, у которого метрика равна 1   :Very Happy: 

сути это не меняет и инетересно также, восстановится ли метрика после потери соединения ppp, потому как действительно дефолтных может быть скока угодно, а вот метрики могут быть жестко заданы и менять их нежелательно

вобщем, можно не гадать а тупо попробовать, да времени нету этим заниматься особо

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

> вобщем ты прав, я просто забыл про метрики

 

гы, вот тебе два дефолтроута, даже метрики одинаковые :)

```
smbsearch baz # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.0.2.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.254.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         10.0.2.1        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         10.0.3.119      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

----------

## fank

куда же он первым пойдёт?

гм.....наверное через первый по списку.....

да, интересная ситуёвина....тогда выходит, что pppd радостно добавит ещё один дефолт в конец этого списка и траф всё равно будет идти через первый дефолтный

отсюда вывод - pppd обязан переписывать дефолты все своим

или я не прав?

----------

## ba

гы-гы-гы... проверил на эксперименте...

```
not replacing existing default route to eth0 [217.67.122.33]
```

и ничего pppd вообще не добавил...

----------

## Alice in W

Вот, значит, с протоколом сжатия разобралась, nomppc и novj (из мана) помогло, но никак не могу заставить его через ppp0 всё посылать...

```
# route   

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

vpn3-l0.msk.cor *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.176.0.0      *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         10.176.0.17     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

 # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:26:AB:CF:A5  

          inet addr:10.176.18.95  Bcast:10.176.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:26ff:feab:cfa5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:189323 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1950 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:14026327 (13.3 Mb)  TX bytes:148498 (145.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

 # pon *** debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

name ***           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

remotename ***              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

pty pptp vpn.***.ru --nolaunchpppd          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

mru 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

mtu 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

lcp-echo-failure 10             # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

lcp-echo-interval 10            # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

novj            # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

ipparam ***         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/***)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

nomppc          # (from /etc/ppp/options.***)

using channel 26

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3edd4189> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <auth chap MS> <magic 0x768d0b0d>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <auth chap MS> <magic 0x768d0b0d>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3edd4189> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfNak id=0x1 <mru 1500>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3edd4189> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x3edd4189> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x3edd4189]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <96a2d73668272665>, name = "vpn3    "]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000c70bfa9f40b29480c2101380626f08779cd922232d5ad99601>, name = "***"]

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x768d0b0d]

rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x1 ""]

CHAP authentication succeeded

CHAP authentication succeeded

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 195.14.40.8>]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <addr 195.14.40.8>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 85.21.155.88>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 85.21.155.88>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 85.21.155.88>]

local  IP address 85.21.155.88

remote IP address 195.14.40.8

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 14014)

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 14014), status = 0x1

No response to 10 echo-requests

Serial link appears to be disconnected.

Connect time 1.9 minutes.

Sent 1550190856 bytes, received 0 bytes.

Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 14019)

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "Peer not responding"]

Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 14019), status = 0x1

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x4 "Peer not responding"]

Connection terminated.

Modem hangup

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script pptp *** --nolaunchpppd, pid 14000

Script pptp *** --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 14000), status = 0x0
```

и чего-там с GRE пакетами по нулям (разбиралась с диагностикой на официальном сайте pptpclient'а)

помогите, мужики   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> remote IP address 195.14.40.8

 

это адрес сервера, через него надо пускать все пакеты в инет, для чего делаем так

```
route del default

route add default gw 195.14.40.8
```

плюс явно прописать маршруты к подсетям:

```
route add -net x.x.x.x netmask y.y.y.y gw z.z.z.z
```

и так сделать относительно ко всем сетям/шлюзам

всё   :Smile: 

----------

## gh0stwizard

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   remote IP address 195.14.40.8 
> 
> это адрес сервера, через него надо пускать все пакеты в инет, для чего делаем так
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Можно и иначе

```
route add default dev ppp0
```

----------

## Alice in W

 *gh0stwizard wrote:*   

> Можно и иначе
> 
> ```
> route add default dev ppp0
> ```
> ...

 

Так он начинает слать куда-то безумное количество пакетов при 100% ЦПУ и через нек. время отваливается...и главное, всё равно ничего при этом не пингуется, кроме впн сервера, а инет - никак, только туда и 100% packet loss.

И что, все, кто советует явно прописать роутинги ко всему, так руками и прописывают каждый раз? И вообще всё руками прописывают?

Я добавила ip-up.local и ip-down.local  отсюда

http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/routing.phtml#all-to-tunnel

статус стал 0x0 (вместо 0x1) - уже лучше, но всё равно инет не доступен...

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> И что, все, кто советует явно прописать роутинги ко всему, так руками и прописывают каждый раз? И вообще всё руками прописывают?

 

естественно, нет   :Smile: 

это один раз прописывается в /etc/conf.d/net

затем в стартовых скриптах любым способом стартуешь pppd и всё

кстати, насчёт автоматизации всего этого процесса

рылся давеча я в /etc/conf.d/net.example и нашёл там такое:

 *Quote:*   

> #-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> # Tunnelling
> 
> # For GRE tunnels
> ...

 

что такое key 0xffffffff?

юзал ли кто-нить такой вариант поднятия соединения?

и как настроить для данного случая, используя /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

> кстати, насчёт автоматизации всего этого процесса
> 
> рылся давеча я в /etc/conf.d/net.example и нашёл там такое:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

это GRE-туннели, это не pptp

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> это GRE-туннели, это не pptp

 

как тогда понимать такое?

 *Quote:*   

> root     23905  0.0  0.1   1524   588 ?        S    Dec01   0:00 pptp: GRE-to-PPP gateway on /dev/ptmx
> 
> root     23918  0.0  0.1   1524   608 ?        S    Dec01   0:00 pptp: call manager for x.x.x.x

 

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

> GRE-to-PPP gateway

 

так из названия же понятно - преобразовывалка из PPP(поверх которого будут ходить пользовательские соединения) в GRE соединение, которое у нас пущено поверх IP.

тоесть схема такая IP(user)->PPP->GRE->IP===net===IP<-GRE<-PPP<-IP(user)

а в GRE-туннелях схема такая IP(user)->GRE->IP===net===IP<-GRE<-IP(user)

[edit]

вот тебе картинка в тему http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/images/pptp-adsl.png

----------

## fank

ага, понял, пасиб за объяснение   :Smile: 

тогда вопрос несколько видоизменяется, нельзя ли по аналогии с pptp поднять ppp over GRE, ипользуя этот самый /etc/conf.d/net?

боюсь показаться назойливым, но мне в голову пришла мысль, что этот способ поднятия соединения очень красиво вписывается в общую политику управления интерфейсами в системе (во завернул), то есть, грубо говоря, всё лежит в одном конфиге и pptpclient можно спокойно выкидывать

----------

## ba

пока можно только через /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

а вообще работа по приведению всего в единый конфиг идет, сейчас уже у сетевого стартового скрипта модульная структура и теоретически туда можно написать модуль и для pptpclient...

----------

